# My current tanks



## Lodilo (Sep 2, 2010)

Thought I post some pics of what I am up to right now...

Bettas from the betta rescue:





































The Convict colony (I have a weakness for convicts for some reason)










And last but, not least, my newest tank the planted 70 gallon. I am experimenting and trying to get this one right lol. I have co2, ferts, good substrate and t5ho lighting going 9 hours a day.














































Thats all I have for now, thanks for looking


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice planted tank you got. Hope it works out well for you .


----------



## lawdan (Apr 26, 2010)

love that convict colony!! never seen that many before in one tank


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

what is the dimension of your 70g tank?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice assortment of tanks and fish thanks for sharing.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Great tanks Scott!!! Convict tank is sweet, and I am sure the planted will do great too!!! The betta's are beautiful.


----------

